# Hilton Head Surf Report



## gasmanbucs (Mar 6, 2006)

report. there is no fish in the surf.....LOL i spent 3 hours surf fishing with nothing, one man has been here for 2 weeks and caught one 3 ft shark. hopefully i will have luck at some point down here


gasman


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

I hate to hear that. I am coming down on 5/27 for two weeks. I plan to fish everyday. What type of bait are you using. I have found that fresh shrimp works pretty well for whiting the occasional pompano. In the past it has not been a problem at all catch a good mess of whiting. I usually use the heads to catch sharks. I truly hope the fishing picks up.:fishing:


----------



## gasmanbucs (Mar 6, 2006)

ive been using fresh shrimp, frozen shrimp, frozen cut bait and squid. 

maybe im doing something wrong.

gasman


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

I normally use a two hook dropper rig with 2-3 ounces of weight. Where on Hilton Head are you fishing, I stay in Palmetto Dunes. I have actually had pretty good luck using pink Fish Bites in shrimp flavor.


----------



## gasmanbucs (Mar 6, 2006)

im staying at the hilton head beach and tennis resort on folly field rd


----------



## gasmanbucs (Mar 6, 2006)

*hilton head surf report update.*

hey all went down to the beach again, caught a small ray about 10 inches wide, and caught one horseshoe crab. also talking to the lifegaurd she has never seen any fish caught from where i was, just rays and small sharks.

gasman


----------



## Kellercl (Jan 28, 2010)

I have fished the surf at Hilton Head countless times. I have never seen pompano, red, black, flounder or trout. I have seen many sharks. Tons of sharks, mostly small. There is a ton of whiting and the occasional ray and bluefish.


----------



## TimKan7719 (Apr 4, 2008)

Try fishing for a bit and Moving down the beach. If the fish aint comming to you move to the fish.
Tight Lines,
Tim
Oh and if all else fails talk to the lifeguard again, and if you dont want to give her your phone number give her mine LOL


----------



## kooler (Nov 2, 2006)

we have stayed several times at Palmetto Dunes, always in the fall. as stated its a pretty flat beach but i have had decent luck on most years. usually whiting and blues. did catch one nice pomp two years ago. about 3 years ago i got a couple of trout and a 3-4 ft. bull shark. as stated though its mostly whiting/blues/small shark/rays. its still a fun place to fish even though its not a good as some surf fishing is else where. Hudsons Seafood carry's good fresh shrimp. good luck.


----------

